# What's a good brand of dog biscuit?



## girlggc (Dec 29, 2008)

I was wondering what is a good brand of dog biscuit for a six year old German Shepherd. Or, in other words, if you had a 6 year old German Shepherd, what would you give him for treats?


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

First of all, there are a ton of good biscuits out there, so you'll have lots to choose from! What kind of food is he eating? Some of the food companies also make biscuits, too. For instance, Innova makes Mother Nature biscuits that are good and they also have their EVO brand grain-free biscuits. Wellness makes well-bars and you can't beat their Old Mother Hubbard biscuits (they are also available at Petsmart). Avoderm has a good biscuit, too. Blue Buffalo makes a good one. Eagle Pack Holistic Select also has them, as well as Natural Balance. Canidae makes them, too. Then there are the companies that just focus on treats. I especially like a company called Health-pro. They make all kinds of great biscuits and also a chew stick (like greenies) that I like called fresh-sticks. I believe Petsmart carries some of their biscuits. Cloud Star is another favorite of mine. Of course there are even alot more than I mentioned here! So, now that you are probably really overwhelmed, I wish you luck in biscuit hunting! Oh, btw, just like dog food, remember to just read the ingredients before you buy and you'll be fine!


----------



## babydmnc (Dec 8, 2008)

I stick to Wellness or Mother Hubbard for now for Lily. I have tried other brands she will scratch so much she gives herself little bald spots  

There are SO many choices out there that I just stick to those two brands and rotate for now


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Our dog has IBD so we have to be careful and read the ingredients listings on the bags. I couldn't find a biscuit that wasn't loaded with lots of extra stuff so we switched to buffalo and venison jerky and freeze dried liver treats because I didn't like what I was seeing in the biscuits. Our vet thinks that the all meat treats with no additives are a better option for her. Dang expensive, though.


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

What StellaLucyDesi said. I like Evo,Innova, and Old Mother Hubbard and my dogs do too. David


----------



## basenjis (Nov 21, 2008)

My guys LOVE the Blue Buffalo Health Bars.
They love the chicken liver favor most followed by Peanut Butter, 
but the Cheese bacon and egg, and the Apple & Yogurt flavors are
not far behind.

I love Blue Buffalo products.
My dogs eats the Wilderness Dog food and my cats are on
Blue Buffalo's longevity Adult formula.
All are doing extremely well on it.
I highly recommend it to anyone.

http://www.bluebuff.com for more info.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

We use Wellness treats here, the well bars, well bites, and pure rewards. All are great and the dogs love them! I just don't recommend the whitefish variety as it smells very strong, and made my dogs have stinky fish breath


----------



## hbueain (Jan 5, 2009)

i give my puppy the "puppy biscuit" made by petco, i dont know if its good or not but my dog seems to like it.


----------



## harlemhattie (Jul 25, 2013)

Natura was acquired in 2010 by Proctor and Gamble and has since has had several recalls. I have abandoned Natura feeds after many satisfied years.


----------



## Kevin T (Apr 22, 2013)

Our dog loves Stella and Chewy's treats made from freeze dried meats. There are several different varieties. They are a bit expensive, though.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Roman is picky, picky, picky when it comes to doggie biscuits.
Tried all "gourmet types" biscuits... Very rarely he likes them...

I still have almost a full tin of "Wagatha's" Vermont made organic...
A full bag of my local do great shopp "PB" baked cookies (he ate one in the shopp).
To his mood swing between commercial dog biscuits...

Now he seem to like Nylabone "Grain free" biscuits... Don't know when will that end too.

But...
Roman will eat DD's "gingins" (molasses ginger bread) any time, anyplace.

Oh.. While not dog biscuits...
Roman also will do anything for Pepper's "Temptations" cat treats.
(Great grooming aid if you ask me).


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Hamilton goes bananas for Trader Joe's Jerky treats. They make chicken and beef. They are soft and can be broken into a lot of little pieces, which is nice for training. They're a little junky, but not terribly junky.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

I buy Blue Dog Bakery, Three Dog Bakery and Old Mother Hubbard P-Nuttier biscuits. Both the "Dog Bakery" biscuits are made in the USA and Walmart has a great price on them. I have found the P-Nuttier on sale at Tractor Supply and pick them up when they are on sale. Blue Dog sells a soft cookie and when Zoey was younger she actually was drooling for it as I approached her with it ... Zoey is not a drooling dog.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

harlemhattie said:


> Natura was acquired in 2010 by Proctor and Gamble and has since has had several recalls. I have abandoned Natura feeds after many satisfied years.


luckily for the OP, they were looking for treats back in the beginning of 2009.....


----------

